# Before using Purigen...



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Is there anything I need to know before using Purigen in my canister filter? In other words, does it affect any of the water parameters and is there anything I need to do to prep Purigen other than sticking it in the filter (it came w/ the bag)?


----------



## Calestus (Oct 1, 2015)

The instructions it comes with say to rinse it well before use. In theory it will change water parameters for the better by the removal of certain things in the water column.

You can read more about it here.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Stealing my setup aren't ya  You can just add it directly to the filter I believe. I've rinsed and soaked them in tank water prior to make sure that all of the air bubbles were out of the bag prior.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Go right ahead & place the Purigen bag directly into your filter.
Purigen has many beneficial effects and no negatives to speak of.
I've used in 24/7 in 2 tanks (one a 75 gal discus tank) for approx. 5 years straight & wouldn't be without it.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Just rinse and stick it in the filter


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Sold. Where do I put it in the canister filter? After the biofilter, before the mechanical polishing pads?


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Tihsho said:


> Stealing my setup aren't ya  You can just add it directly to the filter I believe. I've rinsed and soaked them in tank water prior to make sure that all of the air bubbles were out of the bag prior.



Lol I doubt my tank will be closely as advanced once yours is set up. That HOB sump thread has my head spinning. Heheh Just curious to try it out. In all of my yrs of having tanks I've never tried it so I figured hey, why not?

Thanks, everyone!



end3r.P said:


> Sold. Where do I put it in the canister filter? After the biofilter, before the mechanical polishing pads?



I've read that most people put it after the mechanical polishing; it's the last stage in the filter.


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

And in a cycled tank, its main role is to cut down nitrates(since the biofilm we takes care of ammo is and nitrites)?


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

end3r.P said:


> Sold. Where do I put it in the canister filter? After the biofilter, before the mechanical polishing pads?


Last stage for me, after polishing pads and bio media


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Water enters my canister from the top.
Bag of Purigen is the first thing the water hits.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Water enters my canister from the top.
> Bag of Purigen is the first thing the water hits.


That's probably the best location. You place it where you think it's going to get the most water flow right through it for optimum effectiveness.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

I generally place it at the easiest spot to get to. In a sump I put it on top as it was easiest to get to. In canisters I generally put it in the first compartment. The Eheim I'm using for the first time on my project feeds bottom up, so it will be the last item before the water gets back to the tank. Why? Because I can crack open the canister and swap these out without having to pull the media basket out and I can swap Purigen in without having to tear into the media basket basically forcing me to clean a canister when I might not even need to.


----------

